# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Valoraciones del CIREF acerca de la crecida del río Ebro y las medidas de gestión de inundaciones

## NoRegistrado

> Alfredo Ollero Ojeda, presidente del Centro Ibérico de Restauración Fluvial (CIREF) y profesor del Dpto. de Geografía y Ordenación del Territorio, 
> 
> Josu Elso Huarte, secretario de Wetlands International European Association
> 
> Martes, 10 de febrero de 2015. 11:00 horas. Sede del CIREF (Dpto. de Geografía y Ordenación del Territorio de la Universidad de Zaragoza. Campus Plaza San Francisco)
> 
> NOTA DE PRENSA
> 
> En relación con la crecida del río Ebro, el debate que se ha suscitado en relación con la gestión de inundaciones y las medidas que se están planteando, el CENTRO IBÉRICO DE RESTAURACIÓN FLUVIAL, conformado por científicos universitarios, técnicos expertos en ríos y profesionales de la restauración fluvial de España y Portugal, con el apoyo del European Centre for River Restoration (ECRR) y la organización Wetlands International European Association, quiere manifestar lo siguiente:
> ...


http://www.cirefluvial.com/

Todo dicho, aunque algunos quieran ir contra lo natural y hacer barrabasadas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (10-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------

